# Show Us Your SHINGLEBACKS!!!!!!!



## JordanG (Jun 13, 2011)

I know there is a thread called "Show us your Skinks", but i made a thread specifically for showing off your Shinglebacks, as I am getting one as soon as my license arrives.
Looking forward to seeing those Shinglebacks!!!!!
Jordan

Also, some pics of their setups would be great!!!!
Jordan


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 13, 2011)

Keep this thread going....


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

Its only been going for 9 mins 

Would I be able to post a pic of some nice shinglebacks I saw at Australia Zoo today?
EDIT: Sorry, the uploader wont work for me.


----------



## JordanG (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeh sure Alex!!!!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jun 13, 2011)

I've posted this before, but anyway, this is Artechoke (Artie) asleep as usual


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## beeman (Jun 13, 2011)

*a couple*

:d:d:d


----------



## Wally (Jun 13, 2011)

View attachment 205388
View attachment 205389


----------



## JordanG (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice keep'em' coming!!!!
Also would love to see some of your Shingleback setups 
Jordan


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> View attachment 205388
> View attachment 205389


 
Those ones are amazing, love the red, what locality?


----------



## Wally (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks. I reckon beemans are pretty special too.


----------



## rodney (Jun 13, 2011)

I know a spot in South Australia where this color is quite common


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 13, 2011)

rodney said:


> I know a spot in South Australia where this color is quite commonView attachment 205399


Wow, that is an interesting colour...


----------



## JordanG (Jun 13, 2011)

Originally Posted by *rodney* 

 
I know a spot in South Australia where this color is quite commonAttachment 205399

Wow that is beautiful mate!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

rodney said:


> I know a spot in South Australia where this color is quite commonView attachment 205399


 
Is that colour morph in the hobby yet?


----------



## rodney (Jun 13, 2011)

Not that I know off


----------



## keeper10 (Jun 13, 2011)

i will post some pics soon of mine and mine goldfields


----------



## JordanG (Jun 14, 2011)

Let's keep this thread going guys!!!!!


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 14, 2011)

Keep 'em coming....


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jun 14, 2011)

.... please??


----------



## knobtailedgecko (Jun 15, 2011)

i used to have a shingleback but i died  and i dont know why, but mine was very boring apart from wen it came to eating snails and fruit  sumtimes they are alot of fun to have


----------



## marcmarc (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone else having hassles uploading pics?


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 16, 2011)

umm, i'll see,...

i think file sizes have been reduced,...try saving 400K or less,...

shingles have become my complete and utter faves, theyre so curious and friendly,...always wanting to come out and roam around,..cheeky as, and never refuse a cuddle,..!!

im totally in love!!


----------



## marcmarc (Jun 16, 2011)

My pics are a bit too big to attach, bugger.


----------



## LippyM (Jun 16, 2011)

*This is Santos L Halper*







*This is She's the Fastest*








Gotta love shinglebacks


----------



## JordanG (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice guys keep em' comin!!!


----------



## K3nny (Jun 17, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> umm, i'll see,...
> 
> shingles have become my complete and utter faves, theyre so curious and friendly,...always wanting to come out and roam around,..cheeky as, and never refuse a cuddle,..!!
> 
> im totally in love!!



very cute
what are the dimensions of that enclosure?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's a couple , similar to western NSW types.Hoping they turn out to be a pair.Cheers


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 1, 2011)

K3nny said:


> very cute
> what are the dimensions of that enclosure?



sorry, i didnt see your post earlier,..! 

its 6x2x2 foot atm,...i have another matching melamine enclosure thats 1 metre x2x2foot to add onto the end when theyre bigger,....so eventually it will be 2.8 meres long!!


----------



## numchacar (Sep 27, 2011)

These are my friends wild sihinglebacks that live in her backyard in Jeparit, Victoria. One is a baby and one is an adult

View attachment 219529
View attachment 219530


----------



## feedthepanda2 (Sep 27, 2011)

This is my little oddball, Alex. <3

View attachment 219543


View attachment 219544


View attachment 219545


----------



## lizardman59 (Sep 27, 2011)

awsome i made the thread show us your skinks but i gotta agree shingles do deserve there own thread i love em


----------



## miss2 (Sep 28, 2011)

some of mine. theres a pic in there of dud the first, my first ever sb that was stolen along with mr sparkles  the second last pic is my FAV!
must get more pics this weekend


----------



## varanophile (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice thread!

Here are some pics of one of this years offspring from birth to second shed (about 5 months)

Birth





About 5 weeks





3 months





Just starting second shed





After second shed


----------



## lizardman59 (Sep 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful shingles


----------



## Shiresnakes (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow stunning!!!


----------

